# New to the forum



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome aboard :thumb:

sorry, I can't refer you to any shops in the BC area, but I know the membership here can find you one in a jiffy :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

pintojk said:


> welcome aboard :thumb:
> 
> sorry, I can't refer you to any shops in the BC area, but I know the membership here can find you one in a jiffy :thumb:


I did a quick Google search and I have found a couple of stores in Victoria on Vancouver Island, but the city of Vancouver itself seems strangely void of archery stores...:noidea:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Vancouver has ton's of suburbs, so I'm sure there has to be one just outside the core area


----------



## dheehd (Jan 7, 2008)

I did some google search myself and found a couple of shops too.
However I was hoping for some insite narrowing the search down to a "nice" location.
Thanks everybody for your help.
I ll keep you posted with the result of my quest


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*New member*

You might try Chek-Mate Archery in Abbotsford BC. Just outside Vancouver. He is a great bow maker of traditional bows but they might be able to give you some local information
He doesn't have a web site but his telephone is 604-850-0560. Ask for Dorothy or Marc.
Hope you have some luck with your serch,
Regards,
Suwat


----------



## dheehd (Jan 7, 2008)

Thx Suwat... I will give it a try.
I will also try this one
http://www.boormanarchery.com/contact.php


----------



## dheehd (Jan 7, 2008)

I stopped by Boorman Archery today in New Westminster.
It is a very professional placed, was pretty busy, the staff there were very nice, pleasant with good advises.
They did seem to have a lot of bows in stock, but for sure they do ton of service.
He made me feel some bows like the PSE XFORCE and I liked it for sure -who would not?-
I ask for a deal on a package -bow, arrows, box and accessories- and I am waiting for it by email early next week.
All to say, very good feeling with the shop.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Big Game Archery*

My favorite shop is Big Game Archery in Abbotsford, about an hour out of Vancouver. If Boorman doesn't work out give this shop a call. 
Contact info:
Go to abbotsfordfishandgameclub.com then go to sponsers on left and it's the first box.


----------

